# So What's Not To Like About Fossil?



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

In my early days of watch collecting, several years ago, I was buying Timex, Orient, Seiko, Citizen, and Fossil (along with a few others). The majority of of my Timex and Fossil buys were quartz. So, I still have a lot of affordable watches in my collection (and a couple of expensive ones) and have recently been selling or flipping a few. At the same time, I have bought a few Timex Expeditions and a few Fossils. I am just really attracted to the affordable watches. In flipping some of these, I have noticed that the Fossils seem to go really fast. I have had no trouble in selling a Fossil in just a couple of days, and for close to what I paid for them. Then I started thinking, what's not to like about Fossils? I have never had one fail to run properly, there are many attractive colors and styles to choose from, they are not terribly expensive, they are easy to sell, and they hold their value reasonably well.
cottontop


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I am in the middle of rehabbing my Fossil collection right now. I have about five and I have been eyeing getting a new one since going into my local Fossil store and chatting up one of their employees who happened to be a secret WIS. I have been planning to make a dedicated thread about them soon.

I've collected them since I was a teenager. I enjoy their style and price/quality ratio. They have always been "a nice watch" to most people, who recognize the brand name.

I think as long as you understand what you're getting, which is a decent quality fashion quartz, then they are a great value.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Can't stand some Fossil models - pretty cheap design and quality. But some are really well-done.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I also like Fossil but especially the bracelets. I have a Steinhart, Victorinox and two Tissots all on bracelets and none of them are as comfortable as the two Fossils I own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Just bought this one today. Didn't plan to, but walked into the Fossil Outlet store...and there it was. Fossil Haywood with a great leather band for like $57.00

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

That case and dial combination are terrific. I haven't seen that model at all online or in any of the stores around here.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Happened to need some pants, so was at the mall today, where there was a Fossil store of the Outlet variety there.

Kind of a bummer! Apparently they have quite a few models that are outlet exclusive and not online. Most had some weird parts though, like chronographs with dive bezels. One I thought I liked, a Speedmaster-ish homage with an eye-catching red tach bezel, had a cental running second hand while the chrono seconds were at 6 and minutes at 9. No hours because the subdial at 12 was just a 24 hour indicator.

Then I thought I found one. A silver-dialed three hander, with a triple date window and a pepsi bezel. Had a great band with blue stitching! $115, half off, so $57. Unfortunately, they had three copies in the store, and all of them had dings on their bezels. I asked if they would knock a few bucks off for a scratch and dent. (Every watch in the outlet was 50% off, and if the model was outlet exclusive, then $57 was the price it started at IMO.) The employee straight up said no. What a drag. Then she even said "It's nothing really major, hard to notice..." I noticed the dings after holding the watch in my hand for 5 seconds!


----------



## bryan00 (Nov 21, 2015)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

To each their own....Fossil offers some good looking watches at low prices. I personally like Fossil, because they are often the watches that get people interested in watches


----------



## raveen (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful bracelet and great time keeping. Having it for past years without any problem


----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

I bought a fossil my junior year of high school (mid 30's now) and it was about $120 or so then and I still have it to this day as a sentimental piece. The complaint I have is the case has rotted and is showing the base metal gold color through a bunch of it. Tells great time and all functions work but case is shot from normal wear. Got another as a gift and the 9 indices fell off after 2-3 months and sent back for fix to get back and chrono didn't work anymore and a huge gouge in the case back. So they sent a new one in mail after calling to complain about my new watch that is damaged and I got sent another case back in the mail to put on. Take what you will from my experience but those are just facts.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

No Fossil watches, just these awesome Fossil strap

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/watche...22mm-watch-strap-dark-brown-sku-s221242p.html


----------



## Hitlnao (Feb 22, 2016)

Who's to say there's anything not to like about Fossils? They're a fine brand and a decent value at its price range. Doesn't check as many WIS boxes as similarly priced Seiko 5's or Orient's, but nothing does. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravenne (Jun 6, 2016)

Fossils are what got me into watches certainly. The first watch I ever wore consistently was a Fossil, and I still have it (gift from my dad). The battery's run down, but I intend to get it back up in working order soon enough. I have another Fossil (also a gift from dad, its his preferred brand) that will probably get sold at some point, but I doubt I'll ever get rid of that first one. I guess the brand holds more sentimental value for me than watch value, but the attachment is still there.


----------



## NinerLeft (May 31, 2016)

Fossil Decker revived with new watch glass, battery and applied relume to dial and hands. I also began using NATO bands with it to switch up the look. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

they're just cheaply put together in my humble opinion, you can get very similar watches for 50 dollars instead of paying 150-300, I have seen many Fossils break and fall apart with two weeks of use


----------



## dator (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a couple, never had any issues luckily.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I've kinda gotten into Fossel as of late. I like Invicta but they tend to be a touch gaudy. Fossil has some very nice watches and most use a Miyota movement in them. Most though are not very water resistant. I do have one that I have taken to the Bahamas and Hawai'i diving without a hitch. Got a killer deal on 2 for the price of .75. List was $145 and The Fossil store here had a 50% off plus another 20% off, sooooo...... Bought 2 Gage NOS, 1 Bronze and 1 black. $125.5 out the door including tax. When the guy said there was another 20% off I told him I'll take both. Big at 52mm but nice, with Miyota js25 movements. May go back and see if they have a 4th of July sale.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dang it, I can't get rid of the Invicta pic that shouldn't be in there. Just close your eyes and scroll on past it.........


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is the 2 I got for 50% plus 20% off.


----------



## purplegiraffe (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a couple fossils and they are my most worn watch! I really like both of mine. I am wearing this one now!


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

I've been thinking about flipping all those fashion quartz from early collecting days as well. What do you typical get for reselling a, say, $150 Fossil?


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Has anyone tried to flip a fossil that has some wear? I have one that isn't in great condition, but it is attractive and wearable. I just ordered a cheap strap to give it a final chance before I sell it, but if it only might go for $10 it's hardly worth the time.


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)

I Have Many Watches And Enjoy My Fossils As Much As Any Of The Others.
Plus They Are What Got Me And Many Others Into Collecting.

I Recently Got These Two For No More Than A Buck Twenty.








Fossil CH2951 Wakefield / SII VD51B Quartz Chronograph Movement









Fossil CH2952 Del Ray / SII VK64A Mecha Quartz Movement


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I dont mind fossils. The 2 i have right now are gofts from my gf, but theres some id buy for myself, just gotta go to macys or dillards without her lol!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2013)

I'd probably rock one of the autos they've done here and there...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I likw their autos, had a couple on the sale table at dillard s acouple weeks ago, if they still have em a couple weeks from now ill probably pick one up.


----------



## djc1977 (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a newly refurbished Fossil Chrono for sale... Are we allowed to post here? I sent it in for a battery and they redid the whole watch. Looks brand new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moscar45 (Jun 29, 2008)

Fossil also got me into collecting. My first watch was a fossil, about 1996 paid for with my footlocker earnings. I caught the bug and the next was a Hamilton, and the all Swiss auto sickness bit and unfortunately it got more expensive but a love affair since.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Todays Fossil Gage. I also have the bronze version which I've never seen. Lots of likes on that one.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I opened one up to see what it had inside and it had a Miyota in it so it should last for a few years.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Does anyone know what movement is in the Fossil ME3114? I saw this in a Fossil store and it had a hacking and winding movement. Most of the fossil automatics I've seen do not hack.


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

chptrk67 said:


> I Have Many Watches And Enjoy My Fossils As Much As Any Of The Others.
> Plus They Are What Got Me And Many Others Into Collecting.
> 
> I Recently Got These Two For No More Than A Buck Twenty.
> ...


These are beautiful. The del ray especially...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I like mine...


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

I got no issues with them!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

So I'm on Facebook and "had" the Fossil page open and on 9/11 they had a short blurb and wishing Muslims a happy something something day. I thought it was very sick and rude to say anything like that on a day like that. Not, "We remember" or something to that effect. I will never be buying a Fossil watch or any of its sub brands again. If any of the others do the same, they will go too. I had just bought 2 Gage watches and was going to just give them to someone and they asked why I was giving away brand new watches and I told them and they said they didn't want them either for the same reason. I hope I'm not alone.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Pretty sure the Fossil brand owns Zodiac and Skagen designs


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

propnut48 said:


> So I'm on Facebook and "had" the Fossil page open and on 9/11 they had a short blurb and wishing Muslims a happy something something day. I thought it was very sick and rude to say anything like that on a day like that. Not, "We remember" or something to that effect. I will never be buying a Fossil watch or any of its sub brands again. If any of the others do the same, they will go too. I had just bought 2 Gage watches and was going to just give them to someone and they asked why I was giving away brand new watches and I told them and they said they didn't want them either for the same reason. I hope I'm not alone.











I know the post you're talking about. It was posted on September *12*, and wasn't an official Fossil Group message. It wasn't even posted on the official Fossil Group page.


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

matlobi said:


> View attachment 9420418
> 
> 
> I know the post you're talking about. It was posted on September *12*, and wasn't an official Fossil Group message. It wasn't even posted on the official Fossil Group page.


Actually, I was the first to comment anything on it and it was the 11th. It was on the Fossil page too.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

propnut48 said:


> Actually, I was the first to comment anything on it and it was the 11th. It was on the Fossil page too.
> View attachment 9496010


I visit that page too. It isn't the official Fossil Group page.

My screen shot shows it posted on the 12th.


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

propnut48 said:


> Actually, I was the first to comment anything on it and it was the 11th. It was on the Fossil page too.
> View attachment 9496010


1) isn't the official fossil group page.
2) check out the URL in the "about" fossil.com.mv (maldives).
3) Majority of the population of the Maldives follows Islam.
4) they are 12 HOURS ahead of you...It was posted on the 12th just before noon.
5) Thanks for the entertainment


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

I have since taken my post down on the Fossil page.


----------



## captinphildo (Aug 21, 2012)

Fossils were my gateway watch. I now have a couple ROLEX, Omega watches. fossils definitely got me into watches. I still buy a new one every year or so


----------



## JustBlueFish (Oct 2, 2016)

I started with Fossil watches as my first regular wrist watch when I was a teenager. I still have the first Fossil Blue that I bought 20'ish years ago. It's actually currently at the watch repair shop getting a new crystal installed. I'll hang on to it for sentimental value forever. 

I also have 3 limited edition Spider-man Fossil watches, they came out in 1994, and I tracked them all down in NIB condition recently. I like them for the Spider-man reference but as far as watches go these are 3 of the cheapest feeling watches I've ever held and defiantly not worth the $75 they were being sold for back in '94 ($120 in todays money adjusted for inflation). I picked them up for around $50 each and they aren't really worth that price either.

Other than that I don't see myself every buying another Fossil.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Some really nice looking release lately.. I particularly like these colorways


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170303_202757 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

wookieman said:


> Has anyone tried to flip a fossil that has some wear? I have one that isn't in great condition, but it is attractive and wearable. I just ordered a cheap strap to give it a final chance before I sell it, but if it only might go for $10 it's hardly worth the time.


I wouldn't be TaxMan if I didn't tell you that you could donate the watch, and get back an amount on your taxes that could be in excess of what you could sell it for. In the US, you have to 
1) Itemize your deductions (vs taking the standard deduction)
2) Not exceed your charitable contribution limitation 
to take advantage of this. Being a deduction, your donations reduce taxable income, not tax, so the "in your pocket" impact is going to be (Estimated Value) x (Your Tax Rate). That may be a better option than $10. So instead of heading back into storage rarely (if ever) to be worn again, your old watch may be someone else's treasured possession. Win-Win.

(Consult a tax professional if you have questions.)


----------



## watchman1221 (Jun 11, 2016)

I used to love Fossil watches as a kid. Probably their excessive advertising that brainwashed me. Good watches, but my tastes have changed. But still good watches.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Fossil watches sell in volumes. They are nice quartz and mechanical watches with some great designs. And, for many here, it was the brand that was the "gateway drug" into watch collecting. I think they are a great brand and have a place in the market for mass market watch consumers and collectors alike.

Dan


----------



## stone1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I think they make nice watches for a certain market....I love there new designs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought this this chrono for my cousin, I almost kept it for myself. He loves it!


----------

